# Safe to eat Deer Venison Loaf at 150 degrees?



## DakotaKid (Dec 5, 2019)

I smoked a venison loaf (50% deer mix w/ 50% pork).  Basically put the ground meat in an aluminum cake pan and placed in the smoker over night.  I wanted an internal temp of 152 degrees but I had to get to work so I  pulled it out at 150 degrees.  It was in the smoker from 10pm to about 7am.  I did mix cure in as well.  Is it safe to eat with an internal temp of 150 degrees?


----------



## AbeFroman (Dec 5, 2019)

DakotaKid said:


> I smoked a venison loaf (50% deer mix w/ 50% pork).  Basically put the ground meat in an aluminum cake pan and placed in the smoker over night.  I wanted an internal temp of 152 degrees but I had to get to work so I  pulled it out at 150 degrees.  It was in the smoker from 10pm to about 7am.  I did mix cure in as well.  Is it safe to eat with an internal temp of 150 degrees?


 with cure yes


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2019)

Sounds risky to me. Ground venison and ground pork smoking for 9hrs and only reaching 150 IT. Not sure about the cure making it safe. I could be totally wrong as I'm an American not an astronaut.  Maybe someone has some solid advice


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2019)

Acorrding to this chart if held at 150 ( actual meat temp) for 1.12 minutes its safe to eat.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2019)

The cure will make it safe for the long smoke.  Not sure about using aluminum  thou


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Acorrding to this chart if held at 150 ( actual meat temp) for 1.12 minutes its safe to eat.


I guess my concern would be the 9hrs it took to get to that temp


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> I guess my concern would be the 9hrs it took to get to that temp




The cure helps with that


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> The cure helps with that


Well there you go lol I dont have much cure experience. I knew someone would have some good advice. Post a pic of the loaf!


----------



## DakotaKid (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info.  I appreciate everyone's thoughts and ideas.  Attached are a couple of pics.  I took the loaf from the alum pan and placed only the loaf in the smoker.  Attached are a couple of pics of the "loaf crust" as well as a couple of the inner slices.  It tastes fine but I was concerned with the IT of 150.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks good.  Glad you didnt put the pan in the smoker.


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good.  Glad you didnt put the pan in the smoker.


Why? It's no different from smoking beans or pork belly burnt ends or wrapping in foil.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 5, 2019)

How long did you let the mix cure before smoking ? I see some spots that look un cured .


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 6, 2019)

forktender said:


> Why? It's no different from smoking beans or pork belly burnt ends or wrapping in foil.


I can't speak for PC but I think he's saying that cure and aluminum don't play well together.


----------



## forktender (Dec 6, 2019)

OK, now that makes way too much sense.


----------

